# Grizzly G0602/g0752 Spindle Bore



## 6mmBR (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm about to buy a G0752 lathe, and I'm curious what the actual spindle bore dimension is. The literature says 1", but I've seen other machines listed as 3/4" that were actually .787 for example. 

Can any of you fine machinists let me know this dimension?  I'll be ordering the machine in a week or so, still preparing the garage for it. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tomh (Jun 26, 2015)

The G0602 my son had was 1" bore, you could slide a 1'' piece  of  CR  in through the spindle bore.
Tomh


----------



## 6mmBR (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, TomH.  I heard from one guy on YouTube who has the same lathe. He gave me the dimension of 1.057" which is good. That's exactly what I was looking for; I'm still doing research, but have pretty much settled on this lathe. And most likely the G0704 mill after I get acclimated to the lathe.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 26, 2015)

6mmBR said:


> I'm about to buy a G0752 lathe, and I'm curious what the actual spindle bore dimension is. The literature says 1", but I've seen other machines listed as 3/4" that were actually .787 for example.
> 
> Can any of you fine machinists let me know this dimension?  I'll be ordering the machine in a week or so, still preparing the garage for it.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


A 1.044" deep well socket fits mine, a 1.066" does not.  Close enough?  (edited, the original measurement was 1.053 but the socket was tapered.  The 1.066 is the maximum and will not enter the spindle.  The 1.053 end goes in about 2")


----------



## 6mmBR (Jun 26, 2015)

That's good info. Looks like it will vary a bit from machine to machine. I'll find out for sure in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 26, 2015)

BTW My lathe is the 0602.  

The measurements says nothing about the concentricity of the spindle bore.  If your need is pushing hard on the quoted measurements, you may have an issue.


----------



## ch2co (Jun 26, 2015)

My old G0602L is essentially the same lathe except for the drive.  Spindle bore measures out at 1.030" not a lot to play with
for anything larger than 1"dia. No telling what a new one might be, they tend to change these things a lot.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## 6mmBR (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm just looking ahead in case any need comes up for heavy rifle barrels to go through the spindle bore.  I'm not any kind of gunsmith, but I was just looking ahead in case I felt the urge. The bore as it comes, from the various sources here and elsewhere, lead me to believe the lathe will work fine for my purposes. If I obtain a really heavy barrel, I won't be able to work with it. But I can't work any of them now, so it will be an upgrade. 

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## 6mmBR (Jul 13, 2015)

The lathe was delivered last Monday. After it was uncrated, cleaned, and mounted on the bench I got around to checking the spindle bore. At the gear end it checks out as 1.042" per my digital calipers.


----------

